# Is this good for a 95 M3



## Prasith (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi,

I just wanted to ask you guys for some help regarding 1995 BMW E36 M3.

I currently own a MB-C32 AMG that is pretty fast and I have tracked it quite a bit with the BMWCCA and others.

However I really want a more nimble car and also want a dedicated track car. After much thought I have decided to go with the E36 M3 because I really love the bodystyle, it is pretty light and it seems to be pretty easy to mod.

Some of my questions are as follows. Which is the best year to pick 95 - 99? I know 95 is easier to mod but I ultimately want to totally gut the car and turn it into a trailer queen so which is the better chassis? Did the cars add a few pounds through the years. For me the engine isn't as important as the chassis as I will probably replace the engine in 1-2 yrs anyways.

That being said I have a good lead on a 95 M3 that is in New Hampshire (pretty close to where I live in Boston). It has 64000 miles and is listed at 15900. Is this a good price? Supposedly his friend is a BMW technician and most of the wear items have been replaced. I am not sure about the plastic impeller and the other issues yet.

Can anybody tell me if this is a good deal. Am I going down the right route with this year? I don't mind paying a few extra thousand but I want to pick the best car for what I want to do. Also are there any good mechanics that somebody can recommend so that I can get the car checked out.

Thank you very much for your thoughts.

Prasith


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Not sure about the prices up that way. Seems like a reasonable deal. Make sure the cooling systems parts have been replaced as well as the suspenion.

If you are going to gut the car, buy a cheaper car with a good chassis. If you are going to replace the engine the year makes no difference.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Kelley Blue Book lists the price at 11,850. Sounds to me like you're getting ripped off. $4,000 extra dollars can do you a lot of good. Negotiate the price down.

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

KBB is off on BMW prices, especially M models.

But I would still try to negotiate. Check the sticky on teh top of the furm and use the cooling system parts to beat the price down, unless it has all been done, which is good for you.

If you are going to strip the car, current weight means little. That will all go away when you strip the car.

Do go to the Turner site and check out the body and chassis reinforcements.


----------



## Prasith (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks for the comments.

KBB and Edmunds TMV seem to be awfully low. I haven't really seen any others for that price range at all.

There are a few small dings and scratches on the car but it it is otherwise a pretty clean car.

Does 15k sound like a fair deal? I was going to try to know 900 - 1000 off the price.

What do u all think?

Thanks,

Prasith


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. If it has all the cooling system parts changed. Otherwise go for $500 - $1000 PLUS the cost of changing the thermostat housing ($25 plus labor), water pump (if it hasn't been done), and think seriously about the radiator (necks break off).


----------



## Prasith (Aug 2, 2004)

Pinecone,

Thanks for your help. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I offered him 14,900 today lets see what happens.

Prasith


----------

